# Nick's Sewing Machine needs a light



## NickfromWI (May 11, 2006)

Hello all, this here is my first post. I just bought a new sewing machine and am looking for a kick @$$ light to install onto it. This machine http://secure.sailrite.com/itemdesc.asp?CartId={DBD051EVEREST29-FD0A-4F99-8605-58EDBD92E4A6}&ic=100589A&eq=&Tp=
does have a light that you can buy, but in my opinion, it stinks. It's big, bulky and doesn't allow me to point the light where I want, leaving me shadows that make it hard to see the work.

There is a small tapped hole on the right side of the machine where I could screw in a bracket to hold any flashlight I find. I think i'd rather something that attached by a STRONG magnet to the back of the machine, then has a flexible hose (like the kind I see on some desk lamps) to point the light right were I want it.

Any suggestions? I've searched around your site quite a bit in the last day. The thread that was the most helpful was the "if money were no object" thread. I come from a "normal" flashlight background where I think Maglite is the crem-de-la-crem. I now realize there is sooooo much more to it.

I can supply closer pictures of the machine if it'll help.

love
nick


----------



## CLHC (May 11, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to CPF!

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## Sway (May 11, 2006)

Nick,

Have a look at the FlexiLED at TaskLED.

Later
Kelly


----------



## NickfromWI (May 12, 2006)

I found this guy here http://www.streamlight.com/sljr_lux_reach.htm 
and it looks pretty sharp. What do you guys think about it? My unknowing self says, "looks cool, looks like it'll work"!

Any opinions?

love
nick


----------



## NickfromWI (May 12, 2006)

*I've contacted TaskLed and now what...*

I contacted the people Kelly told me about. Got a super quick response, but I'm not sure what to do with it.....
*
Hi Nick, I sell mostly the electronics but do have something that 'could' work. The FlexiLED has a flexible connection mechanism (loc-line) and a head with a 60 degree beam angle (quite wide, even close up). The driver allows the light output to be adjusted as required (8 levels from dim to full bright). But, I only sell the parts as a kit - i.e. you can get the FlexiLED head all assembled (2 wires coming out of it) and the nFlex would be 'loose'. You would need to mount the light (fix the locline to something), solder the wires and provide a 6 - 15V DC wall wart to power the electronics.

Cheers
George

*This sounds SUPER. I like the idea of having a super bright light with a 60 degree beam angle, but I know I don't have the skills in electronics to put all this together. I was hoping for something that can be plugged in to the wall, but would settle for something battery powered.

Can anyone put what George said into laymans terms? 

Are there people on this site that could build a light FOR me? That would be the COOLEST!!! :rock:

love
nick


----------



## TENMMIKE (May 17, 2006)

*Re: I've contacted TaskLed and now what...*



NickfromWI said:


> I contacted the people Kelly told me about. Got a super quick response, but I'm not sure what to do with it.....
> 
> *Hi Nick, I sell mostly the electronics but do have something that 'could' work. The FlexiLED has a flexible connection mechanism (loc-line) and a head with a 60 degree beam angle (quite wide, even close up). The driver allows the light output to be adjusted as required (8 levels from dim to full bright). But, I only sell the parts as a kit - i.e. you can get the FlexiLED head all assembled (2 wires coming out of it) and the nFlex would be 'loose'. You would need to mount the light (fix the locline to something), solder the wires and provide a 6 - 15V DC wall wart to power the electronics.*
> 
> ...


 welcome to CPF but LOVE NICK?


----------

